# PRP rejected for wrong reason



## Psyfo (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi everyone.

I went to collect my outcome today at VFS and my PRP application was rejected on the basis of allowing my visa to lapse. This is untrue. Here is the story.


My study visa expired 31 December 2018.
I applied for the PRP with all documents in order on 05 October 2018. My visa was valid. 
I flew back to my home country on the 18 December 2018. Well with time.
I returned on the 10th of January with a visitor's at port of entry (90 days).

At no point have I overstayed nor could I extend the duration of the my visa because I had already passed all subjects of my qualification and so there was no basis to extend. Only to wait. What the hell is the problem then? 

And where do I go from here? Appeals process?


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi 

The appeal process DHA say is not online as the application system and they say its hard to track, and would require constant follow up. I appealed my CSV , submitted on 19th December 2018, got the checking sms from home affairs on $ January, I have been calling and emailing to no avail. I personally would discourage an appeal if you have a valid visa(to apply again in SA )and say rather make a new one.


----------



## Psyfo (Jan 18, 2019)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Hi
> 
> The appeal process DHA say is not online as the application system and they say its hard to track, and would require constant follow up. I appealed my CSV , submitted on 19th December 2018, got the checking sms from home affairs on $ January, I have been calling and emailing to no avail. I personally would discourage an appeal if you have a valid visa(to apply again in SA )and say rather make a new one.


Hi there. 

My problem is that now I'm not on any other visa as I was banking on this. Visitor's visa is not considered one of the main ones so I must appeal otherwise get another type of visa(which won't be possible).


----------



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not quite sure but I want to believe you were supposed to renew the visa you had which expired on 31 December. So technically your visa lapsed and you are currently not on any valid visa. That's my take.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

Psyfo said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I went to collect my outcome today at VFS and my PRP application was rejected on the basis of allowing my visa to lapse. This is untrue. Here is the story.
> 
> ...




Good day,

Sorry to hear this. But as it stand, I don't know whether based on law or directive, if you apply for a permanent residence permit and your current temporary visa expires while the PRP is in the system you cannot go outside the country if that TRV has exoired. You should renew your TRV while still within SA or apply for a letter of good standing and go appeal your Permanent Residence Permit.

DM me for more information.


----------



## amahlezulu (Apr 6, 2018)

I dont think you were unfairly adjudicated. You applied in October your visa basically had less than 2 months. Most prp waivers are taking 4 months and if you check under your application form its written in bold that you have to renew your visa while waiting for your PRP,

2 months wasn't enough, you needed more months. There shortest time frame for student waiver we have had in this forum in 6 weeks but mostly its now 2-4 months, and taking December holiday your chances became slimmer.


----------

